# [RISOLTO] fbsplash non vuole a che saperne di andare!

## Sw0rdmast3r

Salve, ho un problema con fbsplash. Nonostante abbia configurato il kernel ed il bootloader non va. Vi posto grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#Kernel compilato manualmente con vesafb-tng(usando il .config del livecd)

title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda7 splash=silent,fadein,theme:$

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

#Genkernel con vesafb

title  Gentoo-vesafb

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8-vesafb root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc real_root=LABEL=gentoo splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8-vesafb

#Genkernel con vesafb-tng

title Gentoo-vesafb-tng

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8-vesafb root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc real_root=LABEL=gentoo splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0  video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 vga=791 console=tty1

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Premetto che il kernel compilato manualmente neanche si avvia, perchè mi dice

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Spero che mi aiutiate a risolvere questo problema. Grazie e ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Qui il problema non è fbsplash, ma che il kernel non riesce a montare la partizione di root (quindi un pò problema un pò più radicale). Ricontrolla la tua configurazione del kernel e quella del bootloader.

----------

## crisandbea

di problemi uguali relativi a quel kernel-panic ne è pieno il forum , a volte basta cercare e si trova la soluzione,  

ad occhio direi che hai inserito in modo errato i parametri relativi alla partizione di boot.  

postaci qualche info sullo schema delle tue partizioni.

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Io ho detto solo che il Kernel compilato manualmente non si avvia,ma gli altri 2 compilati con genkernel(seppur con qualche ventina di errori, si avviano). Il problema dunque è per fbsplash per quanto riguarda solo gli ultimi 2 kernel.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Sw0rdmast3r wrote:*   

> Io ho detto solo che il Kernel compilato manualmente non si avvia,ma gli altri 2 compilati con genkernel(seppur con qualche ventina di errori, si avviano). Il problema dunque è per fbsplash per quanto riguarda solo gli ultimi 2 kernel.

 

mi spiace smentirti, ma il problema come già detto sia da me che da Scen è il kernel,   in quando nella riga relativa alla configurazione del grub inerente al kernel compilato manualmente   la   parte 

```
root=/dev/sda7 
```

  è errata.  ricontrolla il kernel come già suggerito.  

ciao

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ho capito...  :Rolling Eyes:   però lasciamo perdere il primo kernel(facciamo finta che non esiste, per il momento), e consideriamo SOLO gli ultimi 2 kernel. Quale può essere quindi il problema per il quale fbsplash non va?(gli ultimi 2 kernel come ho già detto sopra si avviano con gnome normalmente, seppur con una ventina di errori).

Ciao.

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Grazie per i vostri suggerimenti, ho cambiato la stringa root=/dev/sda7 in root=/dev/hdc7, solo che è lentissimo ad avviarsi, e inoltre non mi carica fbsplash...  :Sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ho avuto anche io ultimamente qualche problema con fbsplash:

ho risolto togliendo dalle opzioni di boot del kernel la parte video=vesafb....blablabla.

e inserendo una valore di default direttamente nel kernel:

```

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

   │  │                     VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

   │  │             (1600x1200-16@60) VESA default mode    

```

Cosi' facendo perdo un po di comodita' ma almeno mi funziona perfettamente.

P.S. io ho un laptop con scheda video nVidia non so tu su che hardware hai problemi.Parti da una risoluzione bassa tipo 800x600 e poi prova a salire gradualmente!

Inoltre devi eseguire genkernel con l'opzione gensplash=tema da installare.

Ciao e spero di possa aiutare

----------

## Sw0rdmast3r

Ho risolto compilando il Kernel con vesafb invece di vesafb-tng(sembra che molti utenti abbiano risolto così, e meno male che vesafb-tng dovrebbe essere migliore....), posto il mio grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2007.0

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hdc7 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Grazie a tutti.

----------

